# November Hurricane Coaster ride!



## DonChristie (Oct 27, 2016)

Its time to dust off your vintage, old, classic, collectible, ratrod, rustbucket bike and ride with us! All are welcome! We are gonna ride the little sugar creek greenway. 3352 Westfield rd., charlotte, 28203. Sunday, November 13, meet at 9am leave at 10! Lets ride!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm jealous but happy for you guys at the same time. Our weather will probably be pretty damn crappy by then. Have fun guys!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2016)

Gotta see if I scrounge up something to ride! Heidi and I will see you all there. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 9, 2016)

Bump-looks like we are gonna have great riding weather at sunny and 63. Sounds like we will have a couple new riders also! Shawn-if you need to borrow a bike, hit me up! Ha! Your a plane ticket away, Rob! Come on out and join us*!*


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 9, 2016)

Let's make Nashville 2017 happen! We'll talk.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey Don I think I found something in the basement that I can ride! I guess we need to bundle up a little though--it will be a chilly start. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Let's make Nashville 2017 happen! We'll talk.




I'm down! Just need to make sure I have plenty of lead time so things like work don't interfere. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 10, 2016)

Yeah, we'll have to hammer out a date that works for everyone hopefully.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2016)

From today's ride. A little cool with some intermittent liquid sunshine but still a good time with great people. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 13, 2016)

Great pics!! Glad you guys had fun!!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 16, 2016)

Damn kid, your pretty good with the camera! Ha! Great pics and ride! Thanks for all who came out! Here's a couple Shawn didnt get.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 29, 2016)

Anyone interested in this swap in Anniston? I'd like to make it down there, sounds like there will be a good turnout.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been gone for seven weekends straight--need to stay home and get some stuff done! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 29, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I've been gone for seven weekends straight--need to stay home and get some stuff done! V/r Shawn



I totally understand, trust me. I'll take some pics and give a full report.


----------

